
OpenCoffee Club - regular meeting places where entrepreneurs can meet with investors and other entrepreneurs in an informal setting - danw
http://localglobe.blogspot.com/2007/02/opencoffee-club.html
======
danielha
It sounds like a good idea. I'd love to be part of a OpenCoffee Club over
here. I wonder if there will be any interest in starting one over here in
Silicon Valley... :P

Has anyone heard of or used Zoodango.com, founded by James Sun? This reminded
of that in that Zoodango attempts to connect professionals through real
meetings (usually through, say, Starbucks).

------
jamiequint
I was just talking with somebody a couple weeks ago about something very
similar to this. Maybe this could be mixed with an idea like coworking
(http://coworking.pbwiki.com/)

------
nostrademons
This is a really cool idea...too bad it's over across the pond. There any
gatherings like this in, say, the Boston area?

~~~
danw
Well you could always just start your own! The idea is you can set up an open
coffee anywhere and just tell everyone in your local community.

If you want one in Boston just pick a place/time and tell people. Apparently
there might be a few YC companies in the Boston area you could invite..

